# Wisdom teeth removed yesterday--advise working out?



## truth (Dec 4, 2004)

Uppers were pulled as they've been out for a while
Lowers were surgically removed (they told me they had to break them into pieces) as they were growing horizontally. 
Doing fine on pain..taking Vicodin as well as Ibuprofen

Done at 9:30am yesterday morning, and they say that 48 hours is the peak of pain and discomfort, so that would be tomorrow morning at 9:30

Today would be my third day of training this week..what do you guys think? Take it easy (obviously I would if I'm going to be popping Vicodin all day today, but as of right now, I think I'll be okay?) or go get my workout in?

The anxiety pill they gave me to take pre-surgery is awesome, haha...last thing I remember was they put the IV in my left upper hand for the anesthesia and they put the happy gas tube above my nose...I don't even remember them giving me shots in my mouth. I woke up and it was all done.

*Cliffs:* Wisdom teeth pulled yesterday, doing okay on pain, should I work out today and get in my third scheduled day of training for this week?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 4, 2004)

do NOT work out on vicodin.  id wait until at least 72 hours after having gotten them out to lift.  your body is still going to be weak from the anesthetic.  since they knocked you out, your body still has crap lingering around in it.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 4, 2004)

You should take a break and let your stitches heal. You dont want to them to burst open while your lifting. Plus lifting while on vics isnt so smart.  When I had all 4 removed, i took like 5 days off.


----------



## LAM (Dec 4, 2004)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> do NOT work out on vicodin.



ditto....use your head


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 4, 2004)

I just had some dental done too.  Everyone warned me to not loose the natural blood plug filling the hole.  you would get dry socket and I understand it will make you wish you were dead.  Enjoy all those new hot cold sensations bouncing around your mouth.


----------



## truth (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll take it easy for a little while...

Can't wait to get back in the gym


----------



## hawk05 (Dec 4, 2004)

I got my wisdom teeth out in the summer and I took a whole week off.  I don't know how you're even thinking about training the day after.  The pain will still be pretty severe for at least a week.

 Its a good decision just to take a few days off.


----------

